# Need help identifying circuit boards



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello 
I recently purchase a layout that was partially complete. Track and wiring was complete but due to the builder no longer being with us and a few other factors I have decided to rewire the layout. I stripped everything out with the exception of the bus wiring to tracks. Can anyone tell me what these circuit boards do and if there is anybody that could use them. I would hate to just throw them away.

Thanks for the help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like they're from Tony's Train Exchange, check there and you can find information on the boards and probably instructions manuals.


----------



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

John
I did notice the the tonys train exchange and checked their website out. Couldn't find the identical items but i figured that was due to the age and they have most likely made some changes over the years. Will keep looking,


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.integratedsignalsystems.com/electronics/turnout-module/
The ones that say integrated signal systems are from this company. Like most electronic boards these DIP boards have been replaced by SMT devices. You could try emailing the pictures to them and see if they can ID them.


----------

